# Trinidad Y Cia Robusto Cigar Review - Price Point



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For a $ a stick, who can complain? A mixed filler cigar that burns OK, tastes decent and are good give-aways for your cigar mooching buddies.

Read the full review here: Trinidad Y Cia Robusto Cigar Review - Price Point


----------

